# OPI Nail Polish Swatches



## Allura Beauty (Mar 12, 2012)

OPI's New York City Ballet Collection.  More photos here. 

  	I know there is a general nail polishes thread, but I think making threads for individual nail polish brands will make searching for readers a lot easier.


----------



## stolenkiss12 (Mar 15, 2012)

Beautiful, can't wait for them to be released


----------



## Allura Beauty (Apr 17, 2012)

Minnie Mouse Collection.  Full swatches and photos here.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Apr 19, 2012)

OPI Spider-Man Collection.  Full swatches and photos here.


----------



## Monsy (Jun 18, 2012)

OPI ski teal we drop


----------



## Monsy (Jun 25, 2012)

OPI i eat mainely lobster


----------



## Monsy (Jul 8, 2012)




----------



## Dominique33 (Aug 24, 2012)

http://www.mac-a-muse.com/2012/08/opi-james-bond-collection/

  	Here is a very glam OPI collection ( october 2012 ), 12 really beautiful nail polishes. ( Source : Mac a Muse )

  	Before than the Germany collection, also very pretty and already available I guess ?


----------

